# TNI Indonesian army receives Ranpur Badak 6x6 Fire Support Vehicles



## Zarvan

On January 27, 2022, the Indonesian army (TNI), received seven 6x6 Rhino Ranpur Fire Support Vehicles delivered by PT Pindad, on top of 26 units of Anoa 6x6 (APC & Komando), and 10 units of Komodo 4x4 tactical vehicles (APC). Two of the Ranpur Badak FSVs assigned to the Kikav 8/KSC/2 Kostrad unit.have immediately been submitted to a complete inspection in view of ensuring they can properly carry on their tasks.
*Follow Army Recognition on Google News at this link*







*On January 27, 2022, the Indonesian army (TNI), received seven 6x6 Rhino Ranpur Fire Support Vehicles delivered by PT Pindad, on top of 26 units of Anoa 6x6 (APC & Komando), and 10 units of Komodo 4x4 tactical vehicles (APC) (Picture source: PT Pindad)*

Badak/Ranpur is a fire support vehicle (FSV) produced by PT Pindad in collaboration with the Belgian company CMI Defence. The Ranpur was intended to meet the requirements of the Indonesian Army. It was first showcased at the IndoDefence 2014 exhibition held in Jakarta. PT Pindad signed a memorandum of understanding or MoU with CMI in September 2014. The MoU ailed at developing the Cockerill turret system with a variety of weapons ranging from 25mm to 105mm calibers for this new combat vehicle.

.Badak is a new variant of the Ranpur 6x6 PT Pindad family which was made based on the needs of the TNI, especially cavalry units. This vehicle has a weight of 16.5 tons, is armed with a Cockerill CSE 90 LP (90 mm) gun and a 7.62 mm machine gun, and is operated by 3 personnel. The 340 HP turbodiesel diesel engine equipped is capable of bringing this armored vehicle at a top speed of 80 km/h with a cruising range of 600 km. The armored hull of the Rhino offers level 3 protection.

The Badak FSV incorporates a welded monocoque steel hull based on the modified chassis of the Anoa 6x6 armored personnel carrier (APC).






*Rhino/Ranpur Badak 6x6 received by Division 2 Kostrad (Picture source: Divif2)*






*Rhino/Ranpur Badak 6x6 received by Division 2 Kostrad (Picture source: Divif2)






TNI Indonesian army receives Ranpur Badak 6x6 Fire Support Vehicles | Defense News February 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year


TNI Indonesian army receives Rhino Ranpur Badak 6x6 Fire Support Vehicles




www.armyrecognition.com




*


----------

